
Developers Wanted: Non-Profit Video Calling App - miajavs
Developer Job Posting - Ameelio.org<p>About the Organization<p>Ameelio is in the early stages of developing the first-ever free prison communication platform that will challenge the dominance of private prison telecommunications companies. Come join a mission-oriented organization committed to developing technology that helps people! Learn more here: ameelio.org<p>What We’re Looking For<p>Experienced back-end and front-end developers to join a small, high-performing group of industry professionals to build Ameelio’s Connect application; a service that allows free-world users to make video calls and send e-messages to their incarcerated loved ones. As a start-up, we’re looking for self-driven professionals who have the ability to take full ownership over workstreams.<p>If You’re Interested<p>Please reach out to team@ameelio.org and let us know! Specifically, please provide us with the following:<p>Statement of interest focusing on your skillset
Estimated effort and required hourly rate
Link to your linkedin profile or hard copy resume
Link to your Github profile or examples of your work<p>We will confirm receipt of your email within a few hours. If it’s a good fit, we’ll (1) provide the first version Connect requirements, (2) schedule a phone interview and (3) provide access to Ameelio’s github repo.
======
tdeck
I thought the major players in prison telecom (including video) were terrible
and overpriced because they pay massive legal kickbacks to prisons for
allowing them to operate exclusively. What's your plan to enter a "market"
like that?

~~~
miajavs
Great question - we believe strongly in decoupling people from profit, which
is why we are positioning the company as a nonprofit. Following the policy
lead of NYC that has made phone calls for their incarcerated free, we are
attempting to move quickly to enter the market in cities and states like San
Francisco and Connecticut that are implementing similar policies.

~~~
tdeck
Makes sense, thanks for replying!

------
e-clinton
The point of prisons is not just to punish but rather to help “fix” people.
Should your app play any role in that? At the moment, money is what keeps
patients from spending tons of time on the phone (amongst other things). Can
call points be a reward for doing well inside? Perhaps you get extra points
when you visit the prison library or if you take classes to learn a craft? Not
to complicate your plans, but feels like an opportunity that might help get
support from policy makers.

~~~
miajavs
Really appreciate the comment. We are committed to making prisons places of
rehabilitation. An important and proven aspect of re-entry and decreasing
recidivism.

------
karmakaze
Being a non-profit, will the Connect application both client and back-end
software be open-source?

Also how can estimated effort be provided without having (1) first version
Connect requirements?

~~~
miajavs
Happy to send first version requirements ahead of the effort estimate to
interested parties that reach out. Thanks for the call out!

------
whb07
Why can’t they use any number of the video / chat apps available?

~~~
miajavs
There are a number of reasons but primarily, there are differentiating work
stream and security needs that need to be built around the video calling
itself.

------
quickthrower2
Is part time available?

~~~
miajavs
Absolutely!

